

The Kember Identity  - edw519
http://www.elliottkember.com/kember_identity.html

======
ErrantX
All of the programs there have a _fatal_ flaw in their logic.

If any of them come across a collision - where 2 strings hash to the same
value - then it will just go into a "loop".

The chances of that happening in that key space is probably fairly high (based
on my experience).

EDIT: also I have 80 billion hashes a few clicks away and none of the 32bit
string ones in there (estimate: between 5 and 10 billion ) that I have run a
quick test against (so far about 100 million or so) proved negative. Should be
done by tomorrow... I doubt there will be match.

